

Tell HN: I'm launching 2MinsADay.com - Learn new concepts in 2 minutes a day. - ArturSoler
http://www.2MinsADay.com/

======
ArturSoler
2MinsADay is the side project I've been working on for some time. There's
still a lot of work to do, but I've decided to stop waiting for it to be more
complete, as it was already some kind of mental evasion.

The concept of the site is to help its members learn something new each day, a
single simple concept of their interest, readable in less than 2 minutes at an
average speed. Past ratings will be used to guess an item of interest for each
user each day, and mail it to him or her.

Members are encouraged to submit their articles too.

I would really like to hear your criticisms and answer any question you could
have.

Thanks for your attention.

------
jeebusroxors
Have you considered making the index the "Top Articles" page, or is that not
the emphasis of the site?

~~~
ArturSoler
That's an idea I haven't thought about.

My opinion is that the index page goal, when not logged in, is to maximize
sign ups.

I'll think about it and probably do a test.

Thanks!

